# STILLDOWN'S GARAGE



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

ive seen that everyone is going to a single thread for wips - i think it is a very good idea :thumbsup: easyier to check out something from the past or check out the latest progress 

so here is mine :cheesy: 

was talking with felix about patterning out this caddy that i have had in primer for a while 
so i layed down some metalspecks silver for the base and thought i would post a pic to show the begining :biggrin: 










i'll keep up progress as it comes


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:cheesy: looking good homie :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:biggrin: thanks --- mm i love that smell of fresh paint :roflmao:


----------



## 5.0man (Nov 23, 2006)

Nice Caddy


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Apr 21 2007, 02:55 PM~7743191
> *:biggrin: thanks --- mm i love that smell of fresh paint  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: THAT CADDIES GONNA LOOKD BAD HOMIE


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

step #2 - nothing specktacular just some simple taping and metalspecks blue 









more to come


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

shit, it looks good if you left it like that!! :0 Looks good man! Can't wait to see whats next.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

lookin good!! keep goin, i want to see step by step!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

badass!!!!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

LOOKS GOOD BRO


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

thanks guys :biggrin: did some more taping 

the green tape is just 3m masking tape and the skinny black tape is some pinstripe i picked up at walmart 


























and layed down a lil black -- now i am nervous on how many lifts i will have but i will give it a while to dry and see how she looks


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

HOMIE IF YOU GET NERVOUS ABOUT THE PAINT LIFTING...ALWAYS RUB THE TAPE TO YOUR SHIRT BEFORE PUTTING IT ON THE CAR..TRUST ME IT WORKS!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

yeah i rub it down -- its just right around the windows or sunroof where it has that lil lip that they tend to lift on me 

i pressed it all down before i painted it but im still nervous hno:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*lookin good bro. 

hey do you ever get certain looking spots when you use that metalspecs from the mold of the model???*


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Apr 23 2007, 11:26 AM~7754648
> *thanks guys  :biggrin: did some more taping
> 
> the green tape is just 3m masking tape and the skinny black tape is some pinstripe i picked up at walmart
> ...


WHERE IN WALLY WORLD DID YOU GET THAT TAPE :biggrin: . I TRIED THE PAINT ISLE AND ALL THEY HAD WAS DUCT TAPE, MASKING TAPE, AND SCOTCH TAPE


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 23 2007, 01:40 PM~7754726
> *lookin good bro.
> 
> hey do you ever get certain looking spots when you use that metalspecs from the mold of the model???
> *




im not sure whatcha mean ?
:dunno: :dunno: 


and the pinstripe
i got it by the automotive stuff where the masking tape/ bondo / paint is


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

just couldnt leave it alone lol

had to take the tape off 



























it has some spots  but oh well right 

i was planning on throwing some anodized orange over everything but i might just leave it how it is and do some gel pen pinstriping :dunno:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Apr 23 2007, 12:05 PM~7754926
> *im not sure whatcha mean ?
> :dunno:  :dunno:
> and the pinstripe
> ...


COOL. I WAS ABOUT TO WRITE A LETTER COMPLAING ABOUT THEM NOT HAVING THE PIN STRIPEING (SPELL CHECK) TAPE. LOOKS GOOD STILL DOWN  .


----------



## Txfleetwood82 (Feb 19, 2007)

OH SHIET :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

spray that candy :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Apr 23 2007, 12:18 PM~7754999
> *spray that candy :biggrin:
> *



i second that emotion


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:biggrin: orange--blue--or green ??? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Apr 23 2007, 12:25 PM~7755035
> *:biggrin: orange--blue--or green ???  :biggrin:
> *


candy brandy wine. :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

BLUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Apr 23 2007, 12:25 PM~7755035
> *:biggrin: orange--blue--or green ???  :biggrin:
> *


ORANGE OR GREEN :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Apr 23 2007, 11:05 AM~7754926
> *im not sure whatcha mean ?
> :dunno:  :dunno:
> and the pinstripe
> ...


i've used the metalspecs before and even thought i primered the model i got some swirl looking spots which i guess are from the mold of the model.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 23 2007, 01:27 PM~7755052
> *candy brandy wine.  :biggrin:
> *



X-2 I LOVE THAT COLOR! :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 23 2007, 12:28 PM~7755058
> *i've used the metalspecs before and even thought i primered the model i got some swirl looking spots which i guess are from the mold of the model.
> *


i get that alot with that krylon paint for plastic


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

i would say orange


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

just went and double checked this is what i have 

orange red purple & green 


blue is empty


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

RED AND PURPLE FADE!!!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

servey says :roflmao:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

1 coat of orange then 1 coat of red ?? :biggrin: that would look cool i think


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Apr 23 2007, 12:35 PM~7755112
> *1 coat of orange then 1 coat of red ??  :biggrin:  that would look cool i think
> *


that would be tight now GO DO IT :0


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:biggrin: ok off to the garage


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:0 IS IT DONE YET :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

THIS COLOR!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

hno: hno: hno:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 23 2007, 12:40 PM~7755154
> *THIS COLOR!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 IS THAT THE BRANDY WINE. I WANT TO PAINT MY MONTE CARLO LIKE THAT :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

i should have wiped the body off good before i sprayed the anodized got some lil bugers from the masking tape residue 

1 coat orange 1 coat red then 1 more coat of orange


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:wow: THAT LOOKS CLEAN AS FUCK BRO :0


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

thanks im thinking gold rims , window trim and middle of the grille


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

nice bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

lookin real good!!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

thanks did a lil gelpen pinstriping to help break it up 
pink & brown 


flash on 










flash off


----------



## Txfleetwood82 (Feb 19, 2007)

DAMMMNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 ! NOW THATS THAT SHIET RIGHT THERE!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:biggrin: thanks i think the gelpens really helped break it up


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Apr 23 2007, 01:22 PM~7755464
> * thanks  im thinking gold rims , window trim and middle of the grille
> 
> 
> ...


THAT WOULD LOOK GOOD BRO. WHAT KIND OF CANDY DID YOU PUT OVER IT.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

That is tight right there :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I love the color where the blue was!!! Thats badass.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

the pinstripe really brought the car together

looks real good


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

got the foil and clear on 




















sprayed the rest of the parts black so it should come together fairly quickly once they are dry :cheesy:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

got her together tonight 










i'll get some outside pics tommorow


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

nice!!!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

DAMN! that turned out BADASS!!!!

Can't wait to see them outside pics!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:biggrin: thanks guys


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

heres the flicks from today 










































not perfect but another one 4 the shelf :cheesy:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

looks good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

damn nice!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

came out pretty good


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

looks damn good bro!! i still havent attempted patterns yet!!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

well the all out buildoff has got me frustrated --the door jams 

so im painting up this rivi to take my mind off it 
it will be similar to my tahoe -- candy orange will be the final coat b4 clear 


























this is where its at so far 
more progress as it comes


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

so far so good. I know its going to be killer coming from your garage.


----------



## 65lorider (Jan 1, 2007)

that caddy is fukin cold n im likin the rivi


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

thanks man 

well ive been gone for a min because my computer crashed and i had to take it in to get it fixed 
i guess downloading porn off the internet isnt good for your computer :roflmao: 

here is some updates on the rivi

added some red metalspecks 









then i took gelpens and did some outlining and pinstriping 
and layed down anodized orange









it looked ok but i thought one more coat of orange over the gelpens would llook better 

















well this is where its at for the moment 
started doing the foil and sprayed the interior flat white 

more updates as i get to it 
:biggrin: 
and as always thanks for looking and the props


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

LOOKS HELLA GOOD HOMIE!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THAT SHIT CAME OUT CLEAN AS FUCK BRO. ME LIKE'S. :0  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:biggrin: damn thanks 
guys coming from builders like you -(that i look up 2)

makes me feel damn good about it


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

TIGHT BRO!! LOOKS AWESOME!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

that turn out pretty nice lookin, at first i was thinkin theres no way he thinks that bright ass yellow, silver and red look good together, i kept scrollin down, and was likin every bit of it.. now stay off the porn sites and lets see the rest of this :cheesy:


----------



## kdogg213 (Jan 10, 2007)

nice work


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

fukin nice work bro!!!! I love it! 

I'm up to 2 color patterens. :cheesy: Need to start adding more.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@May 21 2007, 01:15 PM~7949225
> *thanks man
> 
> well ive been gone for a min because my computer crashed and i had to take it in to get it fixed
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 21 2007, 10:56 PM~7953514
> *fukin nice work bro!!!!  I love it!
> 
> I'm up to 2 color patterens.  :cheesy:  Need to start adding more.
> *



i hit a rough 4 colors and 1 gel pen color so far :biggrin:


looks good stilldown keep them patterns coming :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i have a lot to learn still....... you guys are awesome.....


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

dam shit is hott, needs to handled with an oven mitt. please keep all of us updated on the progress of that piece!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 21 2007, 10:00 PM~7953533
> *i hit a rough 4 colors and 1 gel pen color so far :biggrin:
> looks good stilldown keep them patterns coming :biggrin:
> *


USE THE 1/64th MASKING TAPE TO DO YOUR PATTERNS. LET ME KNOW IF YOU NEED SOME


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

beto i might need sum, where can i buy some or whats the going price on it, from u?


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

The paint on that Rivi is BADASS!!!!


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

thats gonna be nice when it's done.......a masterpiece i say.......keep us updated


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

that thing come out pretty good


i was wondering what that yellow was gonna look like :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

damn once again thanks for the props guys 
i really wasnt that impressed with this 1 
but im feeling better about it now 

got cleared & foiled 



















and yeah beto im gonna have to get some of that tape from ya 
i need to put an order in soon anyway ( im almost outta wheels) :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

looks wet and sexy!!! :0


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 23 2007, 04:12 AM~7961114
> *looks wet and sexy!!!    :0
> *


x2 :0


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@May 23 2007, 07:27 AM~7961456
> *x2 :0
> *




X3 :0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@May 23 2007, 07:44 AM~7961529
> *X3    :0
> *



X-4 HOMIE THAT RIVI LOOKS GOOD


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

that ride came out with a sickness dog. you took your game to a whole new level :0


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

Very nice homie :thumbsup: 

one question. what type of gel pens do you guys use? are they available online anywhere?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

OMG!!!! THAT PAINT CAME OUT REALLY NICE! I WISH I COULD PAINT THAT WAY!!!!


----------



## vinman2 (Jul 27, 2005)

Very nice as always, just on another level as Mr Biggs said. :thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:biggrin: 

the gel pens are ROSE ART brand - they are avalible everywhere walmart, cvs, walgreens ect  

use them before you clear - but they also smudge very easily untill they are sealed under clear or annodized 

the gelpens i learned from the O.G. of gelpening MINIDREAMS (thanks) :yes:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

no shit!

I never thought it was gel pens you guys were using!

I did not find rose art but are they similar to these

http://cgi.ebay.com/GELWRITER-81-GEL-PENS-...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

DAMN THE CLEAR MADE A BIG DIFFERENCE!!! LOOKS GREAT!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

yep those look like the same thing - damn thats alot of colors 


got the interior rapped up 





















and had to rep the fam on this 1 :biggrin: 










should get her done tommorow im guessing


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

lookin good bro.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Man when you first posted this one up I was wondering where you were gonna go with it. But then you pulled this one off big time!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

helllllz ya!!! luvin' da detail!!!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

finished her up 


































then loaded her up to take it off to my shelf lol


























next i think im gonna spray one of the caprice trailers orange in case i ever make it to a model show


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@May 24 2007, 01:18 PM~7971199
> *finished her up
> 
> 
> ...


looks nice homie, i can't wait til i can build lik dat!!!


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

lookin' good as hell, bro....i like the color schemes on the truck and car.....


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

i luv the interior alot 4 som reazin


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

uh oh felix's thread on patterns got me all wound up :biggrin:

so i cleaned up & primed a couple bodys


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

UH OH!


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

you goin to pattern the roof or the whole body on your '57


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

the plan is whole body on both :biggrin: different colors though


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

cool


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@May 28 2007, 08:26 PM~7996044
> *uh oh felix's thread on patterns got me all wound up :biggrin:
> 
> so i cleaned up & primed a couple bodys
> *



his own video is going to put him out of bidness. :biggrin: Can't wait to see what you got brewing up.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 28 2007, 10:45 PM~7996211
> *his own video is going to put him out of bidness.  :biggrin:  Can't wait to see what you got brewing up.
> *


 :roflmao: 



laid down the first colors on both tamaya candy lime green & metalspecks silver










gonna let'em dry overnight and get to striping in the morning/afternoon


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

ok almost 3 in the morning counts as morning right lol


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

pull off that tape!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:nono: i just sprayed it 

but this time im gonna try felix's method where he just keeps adding tape instead of pulling it off each time 

so when it drys im gonna add more tape & the next color :yes:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@May 28 2007, 11:56 PM~7997762
> *:nono:  i just sprayed it
> 
> but this time im gonna try felix's method where he just keeps adding tape instead of pulling it off each time
> ...



:cheesy: :cheesy: 

Bet he's thinking. :banghead: :banghead: "why did I post that video, all that money I'm looseing" :tongue: jK, he's knows he'll always p be painting SOMETHING for me.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:roflmao: thats 2 funny - but i wonder if he is thinking that lol

like i wonder if mini ever thinks "goddamnit now everyone is on the gelpen bandwagon"

but seriously thanks guys for the pointers :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: LowandBeyond


bout to find out????  

I'm sure they are. But I'm sure they are glad that something they have done has caused such a uproar. Know what I mean.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Hey fellas its not that big of hidden tech ! i posted this up a while back 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=254670&hl=


just a real quick how to ! I do all my paint jobs like Zack posted up ! When i frist came on to LIL and posted up my stuff i Hooked up with Zack and talked to him about what i did and my style ! The kid learned real quick ! Keep in mind to have fun when doing these paint jobs ! If it gets to where its a problem only do 2 colors until you get it down !


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

and rose art it prolly thinkin damn, why we sellin out on these multi packed gel pens, years ago we couldnt sell shit, now we cant get them on the shelves :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

i know its not hidden but do you ever regret leaking out the gelpen tips?

im very glad that you chose to share it with us and i think we each have different styles 
but do you?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 29 2007, 02:06 AM~7997797
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: LowandBeyond
> bout to find out????
> ...


 :biggrin: WE ARE ALL JUST A BIG ASS BROTHER HOOD ! </span>


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

WE WANT MORE COLORS!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@May 29 2007, 12:11 AM~7997810
> *i know its not hidden but do you ever regret leaking out the gelpen tips?
> 
> im very glad that you chose to share it with us and i think we each have different styles
> ...



fuck it. We all may use them, but none ones job is going to be the same. We all got our own style.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: *you know you will always be the gelpen O.G. man* :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@May 29 2007, 02:11 AM~7997810
> *i know its not hidden but do you ever regret leaking out the gelpen tips?
> 
> im very glad that you chose to share it with us and i think we each have different styles
> ...


 :angry: NOT AT ALL ! LOL ! 



Doest matter what i share to be honest ! Most wont be able to do it right and the rest wont even try ! THAT'S THE SAD PART ! 


But for the guys that do try and keep at it til they get it then they by all means get my congrats ! Cus its not as easy as it looks ! LOL ! :biggrin:


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

How do you guys use the gel pens in the interiors? that the only thing i dont understand. cuz you dont want a shiny interior....


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 28 2007, 11:59 PM~7997771
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> Bet he's thinking.  :banghead:  :banghead:  "why did I post that video,  all that money I'm looseing"  :tongue:  jK,  he's knows he'll always p be painting SOMETHING for me.
> *



LOL no Im Actually Glad To See More Patterns In My Case more inspiration :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

SORRY STILLDOWN ! 


LOOKS LIKE I RANDOM ASS BULLSHIT UP IN YOUR TOPIC!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@May 29 2007, 12:17 AM~7997834
> *How do you guys use the gel pens in the interiors? that the only thing i dont understand. cuz you dont want a shiny interior....
> *



dullcoat foolio :biggrin:


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

really? i was woundering if that worked. thanks felix


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 29 2007, 12:18 AM~7997841
> *SORRY    STILLDOWN !
> LOOKS  LIKE  I  RANDOM ASS  BULLSHIT  UP  IN  YOUR  TOPIC!
> *



he was too. We can't take all the blame. :cheesy: 


Yup, Zack. I said that a post later.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@May 29 2007, 02:17 AM~7997834
> *How do you guys use the gel pens in the interiors? that the only thing i dont understand. cuz you dont want a shiny interior....
> *


 

Sorry ! 

Your question can not be answered at this time ! If you feel you got this recording in error please log off and come back when you CAN BUILD A FUCKIN MODEL BY YOUR SELF !


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Stilldown id like to say sorry for people messin up ure thread. 


if i started it im sorry man.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

damn mini puttin the shmack down lol


na i dont care about the thread its just cool getting your opinions & tips 
it has MADE ME A BETTER BUILDER :thumbsup: 

i look at the models i did before i really started checkin out layitlow and i want to thank the other builders for tips & insperations


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@May 29 2007, 12:26 AM~7997862
> *damn mini puttin the shmack down lol
> na i dont care about the thread its just cool getting your opinions & tips
> it has MADE ME A BETTER BUILDER  :thumbsup:
> ...



Ok Now Stop With The Girly Talk And Finish That 57!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


Them Videos Work For You Bro???


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

yeah for real dude same hear!!! 


TONS of talent in this site!!!!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

nah s-10 its cool 

i use the skinny sharpies on my interiors
but the interior has to be a light color 

for example i painted the rivi interior flat white then did the piping with an orange sharpie :thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 29 2007, 02:27 AM~7997867
> *Ok Now Stop With The Girly Talk And Finish That 57!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> Them Videos Work For You Bro???
> *



lol i dont have a divx player
but i think i can download 1 off the net just havent got to it yet


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

cool nice tip there!!!

thanks a bunch


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@May 29 2007, 12:29 AM~7997873
> *lol i dont have a divx player
> but i think i can download 1 off the net just havent got to it yet
> *



yeah u just download that shit right off the net cause windows dont have the right codecs and shit but its simple and a free download but yeah check them out cool shit and it teaches u alot!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

i almost dont want to do any patterns on this 65 the tamya candy lime is very pearly 




















note that i said almost :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@May 29 2007, 12:37 AM~7997896
> *i almost dont want to do any patterns on this 65 the tamya candy lime is very pearly
> 
> 
> ...




DUDE!!!!!!!! U Know What I Aint Even Gonna Say Shit Cause U Already Know what Ima Tell u!!!!! LOL!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

yep i hear ya off to taping i go :yes:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

LOL Just member Do Not I Repeat Under Any Circumstances Do not Candy Ofer All The Patterns After U Pull The Tape Off :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 that 65 looks killer jus tlike that. imagine what its going to look like here in a few. :0 :0 :0


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

noted felix  


not thrilled with it but :dunno:
got more shades of green coming 2


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 damn that color has sooooo much potential....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@May 29 2007, 01:34 AM~7998069
> *:0 damn that color has sooooo much potential....
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

well had to peel the tape off just to see :scrutinize: 

i like the color combo but dont like the patterns 

but im gonna add atleast 1 more green so we will see if i can shape her up


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

1 shot over all of it and your golden!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

put a sunroof or more patterns on the roof.... the rest looks great


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

some green kandy, lay out some more patterens and silver metal specks?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

or just give it the mini gel pen treatment....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

or send it to me. :biggrin: I'll build that fucker just like that. Paint a bigass leaf on top. Call it "up in smoke" :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

im not sure gonna mess with it tommorow - id better get some sleep or i will sleep all day  

i added another color and set of stripes to the 57 also 
but my damn computer isnt reading my mem card :dunno:

maybe i will have to find some usb cables 2morrow 2


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 29 2007, 04:33 AM~7998156
> *or send it to me.  :biggrin:  I'll build that fucker just like that.  Paint a bigass leaf on top.  Call it "up in smoke"  :biggrin:
> *



thats funny i was thinking along those lines when i decided it was gonna be shades of green 

its gonna have some leafs on it


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

had to restart the computer & i took the tape off to check out the 57

has lots of lil spots but maybe with some gelpens i will like it better 



















so the nite started like this 








& turned into this 










well now its really time 4 bed 
more progress tomorow if i dont sleep all day lol


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@May 29 2007, 02:37 AM~7998160
> *thats funny i was thinking along those lines when i decided it was gonna be shades of green
> 
> its gonna have some leafs on it
> *



that was the 1st thing I thought when I seen the top. Like damn, this fool building a mary jane ride. :cheesy: Already looks like a leaf. :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:cheesy: and i dont even smoke it :roflmao: 

but yeah that was the intention when i decided the color combo :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

uffin: uffin: Chronic 2007.


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

damn im lovin the darker shade of blue on that 57. what color is that?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

metal specks blue?


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

damn. i gotta look for that next time i go to walmart for kustom kolors...


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

well i got up and started laying more tape 

i went from kinda liking it to hating it :banghead: 










this one is going into a bath of purple stuff & i will try again later 
using the same first 2 colors


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

i think it lookz good


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@May 29 2007, 12:59 PM~7999907
> *i think it lookz good
> *


x10 that look great keep it as is


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

i think you can still pull that off


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

threw it in the degreaser right after i posted this 

i'll feel better with a fresh start & i have the 57 to keep me ocupied till then :happysad:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@May 29 2007, 10:57 AM~7999893
> *well i got up and started laying more tape
> 
> i went from kinda liking it to hating it  :banghead:
> ...


Just put a LIGHT coat of candy paint over the whole thing it will look good.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

already in the purple stuff :dunno:

i'll give it a fresh start in a couple days 


i see everyone making use of these decals off the 64 lowrider kit 
and inspired by the lifestyle 57 rag that has murals bewteen the trim 










now its time for some gelpen pinstripes and clear


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@May 29 2007, 11:48 AM~8000222
> *already in the purple stuff :dunno:
> 
> i'll give it a fresh start in a couple days
> ...


oh well..  

that 57 is looking good bro.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

that 57 look good. keep it up bro :thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

thanks guys got a lil striping done


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

the '57 came out lookin badass


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Just checking out your Builds. They look real good. Love the Riviera. keep them coming.



oneyed


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

yeah dat 57 lookin good


----------



## 63impala_obsession (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Apr 23 2007, 12:26 PM~7754648
> *thanks guys  :biggrin: did some more taping
> 
> the green tape is just 3m masking tape and the skinny black tape is some pinstripe i picked up at walmart
> ...


don't mean to sound like an idiot but, damn I'm diggin that pool


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:biggrin: its a hottub/jaccusi man :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Damn it man, sucks about the 65  I thought it looked better! oh well. That 57 is badass tho.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

FUKCEN A STILLDOWN.........YOUR GONNA PAST ME SOON!...LOOKING GOOD HOMIE


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

damn dog you must have one steady hand to lay down such straight stipes


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

damn, those stripes are straight as hell!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

thanks must be all that diet coke i drink lol

when you have you are just outlining patterns that are painted on its not so bad 

the hard part is not smudging the gelpens & getting them to make a constant flow 


the 57 is cleared should be foiled & cleared again tonight or tommorow :thumbsup:


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:

GREAT JOB SO FAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

damn those look tight stilldown


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

thanks 

i finally did the foil on the 57 and another shot of clear 

man the foil was a pain in the ass on this car 
it felt like it was my first time ever doing bmf 
well here is how she turned out 


















also had a couple spots where the silver peeled up & i tryed to do some touch up but its noticable - oh well right what do ya do 


i re did the paint on the 65 it looks all green again just like this 









im gonna leave it alone and focus on getting the 57 done first


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I didn't think the 57 was that bad too foil. Yours look hellofalot better tho..


You haven't patterened the 65 yet? Is that just the light? :scrutinize: The sides look like it.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

nah no patterns on the 65 yet 

got the interior done for the 57
some gelpenin on the dash and stole the billit wheel out of the 67 kit 










and every lowrider has to have a plaque right :yes:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:scrutinize: thats funny i just realized i didnt put the shifter in 

i throw it in tommorow im out 4 the nite :


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

lookin real good stilldown!!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jun 5 2007, 03:14 AM~8043934
> *nah no patterns on the 65 yet
> 
> got the interior done for the 57
> ...



cool deal, I figured it was the light or my fucked up computer screen. That 57 is badass man. I love it. 

This one going to be the next one to auction?? I want it. :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

if that 57 goes up for auction....its MINE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

thats nice


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

That '57 looks killer! Nice job on the foil!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THAT 57 IS LOOKING SWEET STILLDOWN. AND THE 65 LOOK'S GOOD IN ALL GREEN


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

thanks guys 


i dont think this one will make it to the auction block :no:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jun 5 2007, 10:56 AM~8045659
> *thanks guys
> i dont think this one will make it to the auction block  :no:
> *


DON'T SELL IT HOMIE. YOU GOT TO KEEP SOME OF THEM NICE BUILD'S.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 5 2007, 11:49 AM~8045615
> *THAT 57 IS LOOKING SWEET STILLDOWN. AND THE 65 LOOK'S GOOD IN ALL GREEN
> *



X-2 BRO YOU LOOKING BETTER EVERY BUILD


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

at first when i painted this car i was just gonna make it a slammer with no motor or engine detail 

but this kit has a badass blown 409 with tons of chrome :yes:
and chrome rearend / upper & lower a arms 

and it seems a shame not to put it to use 
so i painted the engine compartment/under the hood by hand with some blue 









use metal specks to do the engine block 









also painted the chassis with metal specks 
now i gotta go get to painting the exhaust & other stuff :happysad:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

NICE!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 5 2007, 04:45 PM~8047973
> *NICE!!!
> *


VERRY NICE.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Lookin good as always homie.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

thanks :biggrin:

got the undies pretty much done 










well thats all 4 tonight - i should have it done by the weekend i think


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

got her pretty much done & took some pics the sun was kinda in and out 



























































not flawless but i like it :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

LOOKS GOOD BRO. LIKE THE UNDIES TOO


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

thanx the axels were 2 wide to fit the wires 

so i had to cut down the rearend & no leafs but it just 4 the shelf 
off 2 the next


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

LOOKS GOOD HOMIE!  :biggrin: 57 CAN'T GO WRONG


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

looks good homie


----------



## P-Rico (May 29, 2007)

Very Fresh!


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jun 8 2007, 02:19 PM~8067609
> *got her pretty much done &  took some pics the sun was kinda in and out
> 
> 
> ...



looks good, i like how you put the graphics on the side makes me want to build me a 5-7!!!
keep up your good work!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1badassMALIBU_@Jun 8 2007, 02:04 PM~8068539
> *looks good, i like how you put the graphics on the side makes me want to build me a 5-7!!!
> keep up your good work!
> *


x2


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

That Five Seven is BEAUTIFUL, excellent work!!!!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

thanks guys 

member this 76 - well i hated the paintjob and never finished it so 
it went into the purple stuff right after the 65

















pulled it out and sanded it down then i had to redo the bondo cause the degreaser ate it 










so this is what im gonna work on today a lil bit and see if i can get the base coat of paint on it before tommorow


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

holy christ - i sanded and sanded 

thought it was pretty smooth put some primer on it :thumbsdown: looks like shit 

so i guess i will keep going after it tommorow :buttkick: 

but i did get some foil on the 65 - just left it all solid lime green 
should have that in clear 2 nite :werd:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

well i kept working on the body and layed down some metalspecks red 

the bodywork isnt perfect - but im not sanding and repriming this car again :around: 

so here is the start 











hollywood top / shaved handles / side trim / hoodvents/ emblems ect 

hopefully will start the patterns later today inbetween work shifts


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

also cut out the rear taillights so they look like the 80s caprices :dunno: something different


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

sweet! looking really nice!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

looks good , nice trick on the taillights....


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

taped off the first set of patterns and dusted on some metalspecks silver

looks more pearl'ish than FLAKE


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

yea.... looks pearlish but i like it.... keep goin...


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

DAMN THAT COLORS CLEAN STILL DOWN


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

That Glasshouse is lookin' good man, keep it up!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

peel it off, lets see it. Looking really good.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:biggrin: not yet 

put on some more stripes and charcole gray 












i still havent decided whether im gonna put candy over the whole body or not :dunno:

i guess i will figure it out when i peel the tape 

or 
maybe 1 more color


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 lookin good!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 17 2007, 08:49 PM~8123508
> *:0  :0  :0  lookin good!
> *


X-2 :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

GODDAMNIT  

it would have looked kinda cool 
except when i pulled the tape it took half of the paint with it :banghead: 

i guess this shows a day or 2 inbetween colors


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

GET PAINT BRUSH & TOUCH THEM UP....


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

i might try that but im gonna leave it alone 4 the nite before i smash the fkr :guns:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jun 17 2007, 09:26 PM~8123758
> *i might try that but im gonna leave it alone 4 the nite before i smash the fkr  :guns:
> *



DOGGY IT HAPPENS ALL THE TIME, JUST TOUCH IT UP FLAKE IT & KANDY!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

ive done that on a couple of my others but this is the worst ive had it peel up the paint 

im guessing its because i taped 2 soon after i painted :yessad:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

that sucks! I only see a couple spots in the red up front on the fender. Where else is it or is that it?


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

In the last issue of LRM, they're doing a build up of patterning a roof, same thing happens to them when they pulled the tape.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

nah there is some on the red & the silver

the red shouldnt be hard to touchup 
but the silver over the red - looks like pink --- thats the one that is gonna be tough 

im thinking touch up the red & then designs with gelpens + a couple coats of candy and it might shape up to be something 









i just got that issue bigpoppa :thumbsup:
but a lil touchup on a real car is small & a touch up on such a small car looks huge ---- or it will be a spot that drives me nuts anyway


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jun 17 2007, 09:03 PM~8124024
> *nah there is some on the red & the silver
> 
> the red shouldnt be hard to touchup
> ...


I know, I'm just sayin it happens to everyone


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: right on - i guess thats what makes up keep tryin uffin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

seems like the more i try the less i like it :roflmao: 

tryed to cover up the nasty spots but still keep some patterns 










i think im gonna go shoot some candy over it and then bust out the gel pens tommorow :dunno:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i gess that everyone cuts the top between the windshield and the back windows on glasshouses nowadays huh.i did the same


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

BORN IN EAST LA


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jun 19 2007, 11:03 PM~8139335
> *seems like the more i try the less i like it  :roflmao:
> 
> tryed to cover up the nasty spots but still keep some patterns
> ...



looks alright. Will look alot better after the kandy.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

or it might look better in a bath of purple stuff...............again lol

well it kinda just turned into an experiment / test body


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

fuckit. Dunk that shit. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

yep just went in :yessad: i think this car hates me .... i also busted the piller taking the tape off 
and you can still see all the paint chips -- they look like gouges under the red


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

well at least u can dunk it..... some of the ones i tried before knew any better need some serious bodywork to be buildable again.... i used to put tape on and cut out designs with an exacto blade.... so, the paint underneath would peel up since it was cut and the body would be all scarred up too.....


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

i havent built much of anything for a while so i pulled out this 64 and got it ready for primer 
the paint i got 4 it is in the background its duplicolor electron blue pearl :dunno: 











its not gonna be anything crazy just something to get me jumpstarted again


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

that glasshouse is clean bro :thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

thanks that 1 is done 4 though 
i tossed it in some stripper and it got thrown out while moving  

with no garage and having to depend on weather to paint this might be a SLOW process


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jul 15 2007, 07:57 PM~8315060
> *thanks that 1 is done 4 though
> i tossed it in some stripper and it got thrown out while moving
> 
> ...


that glassgouse was lookin' right, kool patterns ...
shit i still have a ol' glasshause i cain't throw away ,i bought it ten years ago and i think i'm gettin ready to 
re-build it ..


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

now that amt rereleased'em you can get a fresh start for like $15 :dunno:

it sucks because of all the body work i did to it but the bodywork wasnt the greatest anyway


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

i have had these skirts and cont kit from the 59 just sitting in my parts and thought this would be a good time to use'm up :dunno:

i know its been done before but i never have :cheesy:


















it took a bit of trimming down the skirts to make them fit and still arnt perfect but a little more finnesing and i think they will look fine


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

SWEET...GOOD TO SEE YOU BACK ON THE BUILDING BLOCK!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:biggrin: i gotta try to keep up with all yall :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 16 2007, 03:23 PM~8320968
> *SWEET...GOOD TO SEE YOU BACK ON THE BUILDING BLOCK!
> *


X2.


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

looking good homie


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

thanks guys 

here is something else a lil different :cheesy: 

notice the front bumper guards :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

well its kinda a shitty day to paint outside but i couldnt wait anymore lol 










came out so so :dunno: damn i miss having a garage


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

looks cool homie!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

well adjusting to apartment living aint easy -- i hate painting outside 

but i got the itch to throw some stripes on the 4 


















some metalspecks silver (you know) :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice. :0 :0 :0


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 3 2007, 01:09 PM~8465680
> *Nice.  :0  :0  :0
> *


x-2


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Lookin' good!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

thanks guys did a lil more today 


















im gonna give it an hour or 2 and checkout whats under all that tape :cheesy:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

did i say a couple hours lol i meant a couple min :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

LOL im the same way im impatient as a mofo!!!


LOOKS AWSOME BTW :thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

yeah i cant resist the temptation --- keep staring at it and go "hmm maybe i'll just take that one piece of tape off " :biggrin: next thing ya know lol


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

look great man i will get your van out monday bro along with hearse drivers rollback


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

your imp. is looking nice so far! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

LOL..I'M THE SAME WAY LIKE TO SEE THE FINISHED PRODUCT QUIK!....LOOKS GOOD BRO!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

looks real good man. :0


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

thanks -- did some sharpie'n -- looks more olschool :biggrin:


















off to foil & clear


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

NICE PATTERNS STILLDOWN :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: thanks homie :thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

did the cont kit 2 










and the trademark


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Aug 5 2007, 10:36 AM~8476936
> *thanks -- did some sharpie'n -- looks more olschool :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


damn homie...... thats some skilllz....


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks damn good man, you're getting good with that sharpie. :biggrin:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Looking good


oneyed


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

that 4's lookin real good homie.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

damn you got the pattern thing down :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

64 is looking sick...


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Aug 6 2007, 05:38 AM~8482432
> *64 is looking sick...
> *


 X-2 :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

well progress is slow over here but i did get the foiling done 

was gonna spray some clear....but its windy outside  

maybe it will the wind will die down before i go to work or i'll get to it tommorow :dunno: 

here is a pic till then 










right now me & the wifey are in the middle of closing on a house WITH A 2 CAR GARAGE :biggrin: so i can spray paint without having to worry about the weather and bring my 1:1 impala down and get cracking on it


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

ok wind died down a touch and i got out there and sprayed it 


















now i gotta get to painting everything else :around:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

MAAANN that thing looks real gooood!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Aug 30 2007, 03:30 PM~8679569
> *MAAANN  that thing looks real gooood!!
> *



Yes it does ! And it looks like you have a trade mark ! 


THE THIN SHARPIES ! :biggrin: 


Man we should be nicked named the PEN PAINTERS !  :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:biggrin: thanks guys 

yeah i like the thin sharpies but sometimes they bleed a bit once they are cleared :dunno: maybe i should try to do it after clear


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Aug 30 2007, 01:23 PM~8679509
> *ok wind died down a touch and i got out there and sprayed it
> 
> 
> ...



Man, you sure do know how to put down the Tar Bars HUH.....The 64 looks great ....

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:roflmao: tar bars :roflmao: 

yeah i can chain smoke with the best of em


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

well its starting to come together :cheesy: 

nothing crazy just an og style with a painted dash and chainlink 
and of coarse the plaque :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i drool everytime i see that car......


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:biggrin: hopefully it will be all together by mon or tues -- with some outside shots


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

well got it done 
had some problems (like every damn build right)
but overall i like it  




















outside shots tommorow


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

what problems did you run into ?


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

i used the clear plastic for the windows because the windsheild was cracked from the kit (plus they look clearer and better inmo)
so when i put the body together they were falling and sht

had a hell of a time foiling ( i dont know if its because of the layers of paint :dunno: or its just been a while 

taillights look like ass 
i hate the foil on the cont kit 

i dunno all kinds of lil things that make me crazy


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

If you look at mine ! 










I sanded them down some ! They ar to thick on the flat side and a little large in size imo !


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Sep 4 2007, 01:45 AM~8709741
> *well got it done
> had some problems (like every damn build right)
> but overall i like it
> ...


I dont care what you say, That car is sick, Great work, Couldnt even tell it was striped with sharpies. Bad to the bone


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

That 64 looks Firme! :thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: thanks 

yeah the taillights are definatly 2 big (yet i still cant paint'em clean)


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

64 looks awesome. :cheesy:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 4 2007, 09:59 PM~8717147
> *64 looks awesome.  :cheesy:
> *



hell ya!! X-2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

That '64 turned out badass, love that paint!!


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

nice work dogg.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

came out nice bro


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

well here is the pics of a s10 i did for my buddy -- it is a replica of his old truck he had in highschool days 
i made it and gave it to him for christmas 

not my best build 4 sure but he liked it :dunno:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

that s-10 looks sweet bro, your makin me feel like starting one :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

i have the building itch bad 
this one was done in like nov just havent had the net 

but all my stuff is up in indiana and i just moved back to florida :around: 

but i will be back


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

:thumbsup: cant live without building :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

dime looks great!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jan 17 2008, 09:13 AM~9718798
> *i have the building itch bad
> this one was done in like nov just havent had the net
> 
> ...


s-10 looks sweet....

you moved again????? :scrutinize: stop movin and start puttin down that sweet paint again :biggrin:


----------



## robocon (Dec 17, 2004)

sweet


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

thanks guys 

yep back in florida :dunno:
im a damn transient lol 

moved 6 times in 07 total 
hopefully i will stay still for a min in 08


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

why do you move so much??


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

not sure really 
i moved to indiana to be closer to family 
but didnt like the area and the job sucked (i am a casino dealer)
and its all about tips -- like a waitress the base rate sucks 

so back to florida where the $ is better 

all the moves inbetween are like staying with someone untill we get setup 
then get our own place 
actually bought a house in indiana :twak: 
but we rented it out 

:dunno:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Sep 4 2007, 05:03 PM~8714418
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lovin this  
The S-10 is bad ass too! :thumbsup:


----------



## ronsportin (Jan 2, 2008)

> Your paint work is just plain sick! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

thanks guys 
i cant wait to give sheetmetal a try  

that is what i would love to do to my real 4


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

:0 OOOO LUKY YOU.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

TTT here it is


----------



## minorobsession (Oct 19, 2006)

Nice builds bro, was nice to talk to you tonight. :thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

thanks 
same here hopefully your luck gets better :yes:

damn i gotta start building again soon 
:around:


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

64 is nice homie.... love the paint work :thumbsup:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

damn bro those paint designs are killers :machinegun: :machinegun: :burn: :burn: LOL and they look sweet they must be :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

damn its been a while 

well here is a new one in the works 
nothing crazy just traditional og look :dunno: 










will post more pics as i go


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

damn right its been a while.... come on.... u know u gotta do that roof up


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

who are you? You new here? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:roflmao: not quite new but maybe born again builder lol


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

64 is lookin good bro, been awhile welcome back


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Welcome back homie.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Apr 29 2008, 08:43 AM~10529868
> *Welcome back homie.
> *


 YEA what he said ! 


NOW STOP MOVING AND START BUILDING ! 


Shit you moved what 3 times last year LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:0 whats up stilldown. 64 looks good homie


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

x-2 bro


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Apr 28 2008, 10:54 PM~10528900
> *damn its been a while
> 
> well here is a new one in the works
> ...



Looks good bro


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

nice color on that 64 :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

where'd you go? :cheesy: updates?


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

im a slacker :biggrin: 

been slowly doing the foil -- should be cleared today 
the undies and everything are painted up - just need to be assembled 

should have more progress pics soon


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

well here is a couple pics the first one is when i was working on the foil
(i just wanted to show off my background :biggrin: )
and the second is foiled and cleared


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:cheesy:
:thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 23 2008, 06:06 PM~10722890
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks good i like the background to


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

well here is a couple pics of the build and a couple outside pics of it done 
well almost i just noticed when i uploaded the pics i forgot mirrors and door handles :twak: 











































nothing crazy just a traditional 4
but damn it feels good to build something :yes:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

damn dude u just inspired me to to a traditional 4...


hell maybe just a 4 but non ss....


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

i like non ss the best :yes: 

one day i will build one 
:dunno:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

yea...im thinkin a regular red pearl of some sort...get some 1301s to throw on it.... regular motor....daily driver style


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

well here is my next project 
metalspecks red base with orange roof&trunk


















i think im gonna put some foil on it and a lil gelpen on it


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

lookin killer bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

that paint is awesome, homie!


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

looks good homie


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

thanks guys  
its a start


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

i love that color combo and the patterns look great also! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@May 28 2008, 10:41 PM~10759866
> *i love that color combo and the patterns look great also! :biggrin:
> *




X2


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

nice 64 bro, other ride looks good too


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

has anyone built this 49merc kit b4 ?
it looks like they foiled the edges on the windows/glass?? and not the body :dunno:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@May 29 2008, 09:08 AM~10761695
> *has anyone built this 49merc kit b4 ?
> it looks like they foiled the edges on the windows/glass?? and not the body :dunno:
> *


yeah just the front and rear windows and if it has a body moulding down the side of the car thats chrome too! i just foiled mine a couple days ago and cleared it, i will post pics later! :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: cool thanks for the info 

and post some pics up :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

well i couldnt get the gelpens to go over smooth so i washed it and grabbed a couple sharpies :dunno:


















not thrilled with it but they are on there now :happysad:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

looks good bro!!! maybe a light candy over that??? :dunno:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:nicoderm: hmmm maybe that would do it


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

mine still has the window posts and its not chopped but its a merc! :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Looks good to me but its callin for candy bro


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

I'd say throw a orange, or red candy over lightly, should look badass


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looks sick.....keep us posted....


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

heres what i got.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: you know i love the cragars :biggrin:
and that paint looks dope 

but yeah the chopped version has where the foil is supposed to go on the side windows (i think)) but no trim for the windshield or rear window 
:dunno:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

hmmm...
let me look at the box cause i have 1 of those too! :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

okay, just took a look at the box, took some pics but for some reason, they wont upload to my computer. All 6 windows are foiled! no body molding, and the water rails are not foiled either. just the 6 windows.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

stilldown do u have an airbrush if so PM me and i'll tell u a few tricks u can do on the merc


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

thanks link thats what i thought 

and nope still no airbrush felix :tears: 

but i will definatly take some pointers from ya if i ever get one :yes:

your new stuff ive seen is off the fkn hook :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

keep it up bro


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

hit it with some red candy


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

heres those pics i told you i would take, kinda hard to see on the box but you get the idea.
















shows the side windows and the front but cant realy see the back window on the box but its foiled too!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

well ive been gone for a while and finally got acess to a computer over at my buddys house so here is my ranchero :dunno:



































i wanted to make it look like someone pulled it outta the backyard its been sitting in for years and threw some rims and baggs on it


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I love it....


----------



## edd713 (Jul 10, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

thanks 

well i finally am back on the net :yes: 

here is a 76 that i did while ive been away 
this is before the candy 


















and after 




















:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

you know it didnt get those rims lol


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)




----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

and i did another lac kinda og driver style 
(i still cant find the damn front trim piece :dunno: )


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

and here is what i am currently working on


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

PM me your address SLIM and i'll get you that missing trim panel out next week !


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:biggrin: youve got a pm mini 


thanks man :yes:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

caprice and caddy look amazing...


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Oct 8 2008, 10:09 AM~11811673
> *caprice and caddy look amazing...
> *






:yes: x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Nice bro!!!!!!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Aug 12 2008, 03:04 PM~11326373
> *well ive been gone for a while and finally got acess to a computer over at my buddys house so here is my ranchero :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


I like what you did with it homie looks damn good


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

thanks guys 

oh yeah i have to give elrafa a big thanks for the hookup on that ranchero 
he paid $9 to ship the kit and i only gave him 10 for it :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Lookin' damn good man, welcome back to the internets! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Oct 9 2008, 07:30 PM~11828382
> *Lookin' damn good man, welcome back to the internets! :biggrin:
> *


x-2  glad to see more of your crazy paintwork


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

here is another im am working on a 66gto 

this one is kinda special to me because it will be a replica of the 66 my dad had for like 8years 

it was the car we would all load up in as a family and go to carshows 
and the car i drove to my highschool prom
god i loved that car 










everyone hates how they looked back in highschool right lol 











and just foolin around 









the big difference in the box stock and the one we had was the vinal top :dunno: this is my first attempt 

i also got some thin styrene rods to try to replicate the trim around the vinal in the rear


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

put in some work on the 64vert 
i decided black with grey interior and boot & black spokes 



















and i tryed to do a mural on the trunk with a joker looking dude and a skull with smoke :dunno: i just dipped a toothpick and drew the stuff out 
ehh not great but whatever its on there now 









i


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Oct 19 2008, 03:05 PM~11911123
> *put in some work on the 64vert
> i decided black with grey interior and boot & black spokes
> 
> ...


  Can't go wrong with Classic Jet Black! Looks Good!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Looks good homie


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

i was out with the wifey today and picked up a couple more kits 

got home and went right for the 77 monte 
gonna shave the vinal top off :yes: 
hopefully it should be in primer tommorow 








and i finally found a 58 for the mcba buildoff 









the black 64 is almost done outside pics coming soon :biggrin:


----------



## rcbodydropper (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Apr 23 2007, 12:55 PM~7755271
> *
> 
> 
> ...


car lookin good man. keep it up. what type of paint did you use?


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Lookin good homie


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Nov 10 2008, 07:34 AM~12110184
> *Lookin good homie
> *


X-2 :thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

i pretty much always use duplicolor rattle cans 
the flake is duplicolor metalspecks :thumbsup:

thanks for the props guys been sanding on the monte since i got up so hopefully should get it in primer today

i got the jones to lay some tape :yes:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

a touch of filler, a bunch of sanding and a squirt of primer 



















now she is ready for the base 
but now im off to work for the night :cheesy:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

got some metalspecks silver flake on it last night and taped off the first set of patterns 










i grabbed blue thinking it was metalspecks (flake) 
but it was actually metalcast (candy) :roflmao: when i first started spraying it i was like :ugh: 










oh well more colors 2 come


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

LOOKS GOOD THO :biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

looks killer bro


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Looks cool homie


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

well i layed some more tape and sprayed gold then hit it with candy purple 










i ripped off all the tape and here is where it is :dunno:
i forgot how frustrated i get :rant: 



















originally i was planning to leave it multicolored - but im really not feeling it 
now im thinking i should do some gelpening and spray some more purple over it all :dunno:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

i gota say the gel pins HELL YHA , hit it with some of that and maby some fading if you can.you know let the color fade fade down from one of the lines you got. you wouldnt happend to have an air brush would you ?
oh and i wana see more from that black 64 it coming out clean.is it going to be slamed ?


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

na no airbrush just the rattlecans 

im prolly gonna put the black 4 on 3 :dunno:
i had the ''let me ride'' video in my head when i was working on it 
the black vert that dr dre is rollin around in


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

No gel pens....just hit it with candy clear.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Nov 13 2008, 11:42 AM~12145974
> *No gel pens....just hit it with candy clear.
> *


I'm with this ^^


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

montes lookin good bro. love them 77's


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

well havent messed with the monte but i did put in a lil work on the black 4



























not done but getting closer :biggrin: 
actually still got quite a bit to do 
the wheels are just chillin under it 
its deff going to be on 3


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

always look forward to updates in here


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 27 2008, 12:32 AM~12272155
> *always look forward to updates in here
> *


x2 nice work


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

The '64 is lookin' damn good!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

thanks guys 
well its almost all together now :cheesy: just needs some taillights and tierods


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

thats clean as hell.............................. nice work man


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

sweet 64 bro!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

:0 NICE 64 HOMIE


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

thats a sickass impala. :0 :0


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

like the black on black look...sweet


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

uffin: :nicoderm:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

looks bad ass bro nice work


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

CLEAN!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

thanks guys 
i took it outside for a couple pics 
1 antenna fell off and the rear -cove panel?

well here are the flicks 

























now i really gotta get cracking on that 58 for the buildoff


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

Awsome stance!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Dec 14 2008, 05:41 PM~12427916
> *Awsome stance!
> *



X-2 :thumbsup: MODEL LOOKS GREAT BROTHA


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

thanks for the :thumbsup: guys 


well i dug out the monte today and sprayed candy purple over all of the body 
then i thought i would try somethin different -(4 me anyway)
i mixed some red & white to get the pink paint to try to "pinstripe" the lines on the graphics 

then i just added more red for the second color 
:dunno: it looks cool from a distance but i couldnt get the lines real straight


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

dont look bad ! this was the frist time you tried this tech ! the more you do it your get it thinner and strighter ! Just keep at it slim and keep tring !


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

well not the first time :cheesy: but pretty close 


thats what i was thinking needed to thin it out more to get it to flow better


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

looks good thou


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

I like it homie  !


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

thanks guys 
its so so but looks better than this 










i was thinkin about just stripping it down and starting over but its just for the shelf anyway so fk it im gonna foil, clear it and slap it together


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

a lil foil and clear and i am feeling somewhat better about the monte


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

TAKE IT AS A LEARNING TOOL SLIM! 

BUT I MUST SAY FROM THIS LAST SET OF PIC'S THIS BITCH IS REALLY CLEAN ! YOU TO ME I NOTICED THAT THE WORK YOU USE TO DO WITH THE SHARPIES PAID OFF WITH THE BRUSH WORK ! YOU'LL GET BETTER JUST KEEP AT IT !


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

thanks mini - yeah hopefully this will be a stepping stone type build 

i got her together (love the snapper kits :biggrin: )
i still have got the outside mirrors drying but i took a couple pics anyway


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

MONTE IS LOOKIN GOOD!


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

that bitch is bad ass lovin the color combo


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Jan 7 2009, 12:17 PM~12631510
> *that bitch is bad ass lovin the color combo
> *




X-2


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

damn that monte looks good. i was kinda having second thoughts about buying a kit, but seeing how good yours came out made me confident that it would be a good kit.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

thanks guys 

i dig the monte kit 
its a snap tight so no motor & the suspension sucks 
but i love that body style :yes:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jan 7 2009, 10:10 AM~12631443
> *thanks mini - yeah hopefully this will be a stepping stone type build
> 
> i got her together (love the snapper kits :biggrin: )
> ...


looks great!!


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@May 25 2008, 10:32 AM~10733406
> *well here is a couple pics of the build and a couple outside pics of it done
> well almost i just noticed when i uploaded the pics i forgot mirrors and door handles  :twak:
> 
> ...


hey nice builds!! what color is this? the champagne i have didn't come out the way i wanted on my caprice...i was going for this color.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:0
nice bro


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: thanks homies 
tequila sunrise
its duplicolor- sunburst gold metallic


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

so i was watching boulevard knights the other nite (again)
and when chuco gets fired from the shop there is a 58 in the background on cragars with a visor 

i think you know where im going with this :biggrin:










the 58 from the buildoff that i never finished


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Keep um coming...always love seeing the new paint work coming from you.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

so i taped off the roof and sprayed primer and then some silver metal specks the same with the visor 
and i dropped it 
so i hosed it down and started sanding the gobs of wet paint 
then i started to get into it and i think this one will end up kinda like my ranchero - 
its gonna get some more primer and sanding 
to make it look like a barn find 











i just taped the visor and skirts in place 4 the mockup


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

That Monte came out sick homie


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

thanks :thumbsup:

i sprayed the body on the 58 today 
gonna give it a white top and visor and then sand it down so the primer shows through like the ranchero


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

I love that Monte!

The '58 is looking good too!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

did a little sanding and sprayed the roof 










gotta sand the roof a lil and get to foiling


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

foiled it up tonight and as much as i LOVE cragars i think the wide whites and caddy caps from the 49 merc kit look a little more proper :dunno:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

i agree! i dig this build!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

the 58 is getting there 
but after seeing mini's oldschool 70 - i had to crack the seal on the one i just got from mr. gseeds :biggrin:

its not much yet but i shaved the handles,side trim and emblems and gave it a shot of primer


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz ya bro lets see some paint on her... :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: gotta get started somewhere so i sanded down with 1000g and sprayed some orange


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Feb 18 2009, 08:36 PM~13045307
> *:thumbsup: gotta get started somewhere so i sanded down with 1000g and sprayed some orange
> 
> 
> ...


CANT WAIT TO SEE THIS ONE DONE!! COLOR LOOKS SICK!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

:0 :0 Beautiful!!!!!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Feb 18 2009, 09:36 PM~13045307
> *:thumbsup: gotta get started somewhere so i sanded down with 1000g and sprayed some orange
> 
> 
> ...


Nice color bro!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

well i have layed down tape then peeled it back off a few times on the 70 
im just not feeling the patterns that i layed so i took a break from it for a bit and put in some work on the 58 










it shouldnt be long before i finish this one up then i'll get back on that 70


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Just read this whole thread!! Awesome stuff goin' on up in here!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

thanks tonioseven :thumbsup: 

well i finally got the 58 together and took some flicks 


































going for that barn find look 
i snapped a piece of the side trim when taking it off the tree 
but i kinda thought it would look right to just leave the holes - like its missing 

off to the next


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THATS BAD ASS!!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

SUPP HOMIE NICE 58


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 16 2009, 03:52 PM~13295996
> *THATS BAD ASS!!
> *


x2


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

thanks guys 
well i put down some tape & paint on the 70


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

IT'S A LEMON ! MAKE SURE YOU JUICE IT !


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

cool 58.the 70 is lookin sick!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

nice work bro, lookin good


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

thanks guys 
well i layed down some more tape and hit it with black and then metal specks silver 

just pulled it all off and this is what i have 










a couple fk ups but i will do a lil with the sharpie before i spray the candy orange


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Mar 19 2009, 03:03 PM~13327691
> *thanks guys
> well i layed down some more tape and hit it with black and then metal specks silver
> 
> ...


looks good! It will look killer with kandy orange!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

MOTHERFUCKER 
don't buy the krylon metalcast  

nasty reaction 










well so much for this paintjob 
that will teach me to mix and match brands


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

DAMN! THATS SOME REALLY BAD LUCK  
Paintjob looked badass before.


----------



## RIP Viejo (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Mar 19 2009, 04:45 PM~13328056
> *MOTHERFUCKER
> don't buy the krylon metalcast
> 
> ...



waves fist in the air angrily DAMN YOU BAD LUCK!!! I CURSE THE BAD LUCK NAME A PLAGUE ON THE HOUSE OF THE ONE CALLED BAD LUCK! not you homie..cause you gonna recover..!! but eff BAD LUCK


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:roflmao: thanks guys but i dont think it was bad luck just using the wrong products together - and my own ignorance thinking it would come out ok :angry:

it definatly sucks but it just kicks me in the ass to get my regal ready for paint :thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

well its been quite a while since i have even attempted anything so i went out and grabbed a couple models to get to work on :cheesy: 

yes i like 64s 









patterns coming SOON :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

thats to bad, man ive been there myself, youve got the steps down,now you just need to throw away the spray cans and step to an airbrush and some automotive paints, youll do just fine. :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

yeah you are right about that but im still stuck with the cans for now 

i have looked at airbrushes but im not even sure what to buy 
from what i have read i was looking at iwatta double action but which model and damn they are pricey 

then i was looking at used ones on craigslist but thought i might just wanna spring for new if someone didnt take care of it and clean it right 

also that means a compressor of some sort and what should i get for that one of the little airbrush compressors or just get a regular one on wheels :dunno: 
and what psi do you run your brush at 

i dunno i know i could get better results but quite a few bucks to invest in shit that i really dont know much about


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

well a little tape and paint and here it is today


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Daaaam dog that 64 came out clean. :0 All it need's are some nice wires. :biggrin:


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

LOOKS SICK BRO... I LIKE THE DESIGN...


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Looking nice homie!  
I bought 20$ airbrush from ebay and it works real good, just as good as 100$ Sparmax DH-103 Airbrush which I broke. Maybe its not good as Iwatas because I have never tried one but it sure is 5-times better than spray can. 
Its dual-action gravity feed


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

yeah i really gotta find an airbrush :thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

its been forever since i messed with anything so today i was looking at my junk and pulled out this 61 that i painted but it came out :thumbsdown: to heavy and the purple sagged 










i thought instead of just stripping the whole car i could save it by doing a lace roof and then sand and spray the body flat black :dunno: 
well here is the start of my lace roof


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Mar 19 2009, 02:45 PM~13328056
> *MOTHERFUCKER
> don't buy the krylon metalcast
> 
> ...


ooooooh that had to suck, thats happened to me already :angry:but ....damn man u get down on them builds , i checked out our thread i love the pattern wrk


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

thanks danny - yeah it suked but little lessons along the way 

well here is the 61 with the body painted - love it when shit kinda come out like whats in my head 


















now i gotta clear the top and get to foiling


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Nov 26 2009, 03:00 PM~15791333
> *thanks danny - yeah it suked but little lessons along the way
> 
> well here is the 61 with the body painted - love it when shit kinda come out like whats in my head
> ...



looks dope , i like it .......U CLEAR B 4 FOILING ? :ugh: :dunno:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

no not usually but i gotta tape off the roof so it only gets cleared not the whole car 
and if i foiled first the tape would rip off the foil


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

taped off the roof and layed some clear - letting it bake under the lamp 
also sprayed most everything else flat black


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Pretty clean look there brother


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Nov 28 2009, 02:26 PM~15806781
> *taped off the roof and layed some clear - letting it bake under the lamp
> also sprayed most everything else flat black
> 
> ...


THAT LOOKS  BRO I LIKES


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

thanks guys 
put in a lil work on the interior and started foiling


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Thats fukin badass bro!!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

almost done with the foiling and i keep looking at how much darker the dash/column is and i am wondering if i should try to do a little pin striping to distract your eyes on the difference :dunno: but its coming together slowly


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

That looks killer!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Now thats just bad ass!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

do some red pinstripes and clear the whole car


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

i like that 61...the dash color diff might not be as noticeable with the glass in???


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Dec 13 2009, 03:26 PM~15969230
> *almost done with the foiling and i keep looking at how much darker the dash/column is and i am wondering if i should try to do a little pin striping to distract your eyes on the difference :dunno: but its coming together slowly
> 
> 
> ...



thats clean i love the flat black , i still dont get whats that on the roof :dunno:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

it was just a piece of lace - it was way too big to make it look good but i just thought i would give it a try :dunno:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

added some pinstripes to the dash and thought the interior needed a lil somethin so i put a couple mags in the backseat and a cd up front 


























getting closer


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Very nice bro.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

thanks man - should have it done in time for outside pics tomorrow


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

I like it bro it's clean


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

there its finished 




















i had serious fitment issues with the body and the chassis coming together
then i got it fitting ok so i got the wheels on 
then i was having a hell of a time with the front valence and bumper 

it fell off the table and busted apart some - in a rage i grabbed it and whipped the fucker against the ground as hard as i could - then collected the parts for my finished pics :cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

damn


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Dec 17 2009, 03:47 AM~16007146
> *there its finished
> 
> 
> ...



damn!! :0 looks like something i would do! u dont happen to need the rear window nomore?


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife+Dec 17 2009, 03:47 AM~16007146-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



u dont happen to need the rear end now do u ???? :dunno:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!!!!
I start scrolling down to see the finished pics and almost shit my pants. 
I've done that before too.
Damn, and it was looking really good.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

rage much? 

Lol. We've all been there. Hahaha. That sucks tho. It was a nice impala. Slap some glue and bondo on that bitch.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

man i almost did that shit to my 60 when the chasis didnt wana fit . thats too bad bro you should start from scratch cause that thing was looking real good


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 18 2009, 02:41 AM~16017451
> *rage much?
> 
> Lol.  We've all been there. Hahaha.  That sucks tho. It was a nice impala.  Slap some glue and bondo on that bitch.
> *


not much but when i do i go all out :biggrin: 

the rear window is cracked - the rearend isnt so bad but i cut it really short to fit the premes under it :dunno:

i will prolly do another one similar someday but at the moment i dont want to even look at a 61 kit :angry:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

been there , done that  i did the same shit to a 63 i painted 4 times, after the last paint job didnt work out, off the garage wall it went! stepped on it and lit the bitch on fire lol



send me the dash lol


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

well i dug out this regal that i had already started on 
regal buildoff that i never finished 

cut out the hood scoop, shaved the rear spoiler, cut off the front valence? opened the trunk and added a sunroof 

here are the pics of how it went so far 


























oh and made some leaf seats - this one is going to get a custom interior :yes:










stay tuned paint isnt that far away


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice. What colors?


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

i got a few different green rattle cans around here 

well i put in a lil work - after eyeballing pinkregals work on his trunk jam
also had to add some more spot putty to the hood and sand it down


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

well the regal is still chillin in the box but i dont want to get into a big project at the moment 
so i pulled out a vert 61 and am getting it ready for some paint


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Sweet bro. Keep us posted.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Dec 19 2009, 12:53 AM~16022500
> *well i dug out this regal that i had already started on
> regal buildoff that i never finished
> 
> ...



High man...


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Looks clean brother wat color you going on The 61?


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

gunmetal  with gray interior 










same combo i did on this 63 (its long gone now)


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

NICE HOMIE


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

F#*KIN' NICE SH!T STILLDOWN!!! :wow:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

x2


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

thanks - i gotta get back to building and try not to smash anything :biggrin:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Feb 19 2010, 06:22 PM~16663673
> *gunmetal  with gray interior
> 
> 
> ...


  NICE!


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

TTT


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:biggrin: got some foil and rims today so i guess its time to get to work 











btw if you didnt already know scaledreams is the shit :thumbsup: :yes: thanks again for the super fast and well packaged shipping


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

nice builds that 63 was sick i like the color


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:nosad: i think 61 impala's hate me 

tapped off the side trim and sprayed it white - when i was pulling the tape off to see how it looked it pulled off spots of the gray :banghead: 









the pass side front fender is the worst 

so i guess i will give it a day or so scuff it down and tape off the white and respray the gunmetal


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Feb 26 2010, 01:40 PM~16735015
> *:nosad: i think 61 impala's hate me
> 
> tapped off the side trim and sprayed it white - when i was pulling the tape off to see how it looked it pulled off spots of the gray  :banghead:
> ...



Dam... Been there bro... But it ain't bad at all. Just scuff and blend that front part. Plus, we all know it's in good hands.  You'll bounce right back!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

x2!! You can fix it. Good luck bro!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

yeah i aint tossing in the towel on this one yet 

gonna add some white on the seats/steering wheel 
and the white eagles on the knockoffs should make it really tie in together


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Feb 26 2010, 03:03 PM~16735219
> *yeah i aint tossing in the towel on this one yet
> 
> gonna add some white on the seats/steering wheel
> ...


 :0 LOOKING GOOD HOMIE


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: thanks guys 

planning on the respray 2moroww (weather permitting)


----------



## IllTemperedRidez (Feb 23, 2010)

sick build man i like em


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

thnks ill 
sanded it down and resprayed - hopefully foil tonight


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

a lil progress - some foil & getting the interior together 




















is it just me or does the new bmf kinda suck  :cheesy:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

i think it does!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

That is sweet


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: thanks elrafa 

got some clear on it and the interior together and its starting to shape up


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice work brother. :0


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

thanks man getting closer


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

well its done......pretty much 
i cant believe i forgot the plaque and rearview 
also its shitty and overcast out so maybe i will take some sunshine flicks tomorrow


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

LOOKS GREAT BRO!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

uffin: thanks man 

it got me back to it a lil bit 
it feels good to finish something again


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Mar 21 2010, 02:07 PM~16953613
> *LOOKS GREAT BRO!!! :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

sun was out so i snapped a few more 






































ok off to the next one


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

just playing with a pic in photoshop


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

LOOKS BAD ASS BRO.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Very nice 61 bro!!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks guys


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

shit, that thing looks ready to drive. nice work man, very clean!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Mar 26 2010, 03:04 PM~17010039
> *just playing with a pic in photoshop
> 
> 
> ...



Came out CLEAN Stilldown!!! Really nice!!! :cheesy:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

looks great !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! nice job bro ! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Mar 26 2010, 06:04 PM~17010039
> *just playing with a pic in photoshop
> 
> 
> ...




 this looks real good bro!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

thanks guys 
well i was looking at my power supply for tattoo'ing 
and i just couldnt believe myself that i havent painted it yet so.......









gonna let it dry and add some pinstriping to help break it up 


and inbetween steps i worked on foiling that red/orange 64, almost ready for clear


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Sick Photoshop homie the 64 is lookin clean


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

thanks man 
well i didnt like the power supply cover so its getting sanded down and start over 

so i turned my attention to the 4 again, finished up the foil and cleared it 
also painting the undercarriage and what not


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@May 22 2010, 03:52 PM~17571433
> *thanks man
> well i didnt like the power supply cover so its getting sanded down and start over
> 
> ...


Gonna be some hot sh!t!!!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

thanks guys - i just cant seem to get into building that 4 so i thought maybe a fresh kit will get me back into it, picked up a 66 yesterday came home and layed down some paint 










then i thought a lil purple fade on the bottom might look cool


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice bro.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Mar 26 2010, 04:00 PM~17009537
> *sun was out so i snapped a few more
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:biggrin: thanks man 

i have to give a big shout out to DLO STYLES - he hooked me up with a huge package full of his goodies 
it got me all wound up again, and i pulled out the 4 and 66 and did a lil interior painting, chassis painting and some foiling on the 66 

and even though i didnt get a complete interior done yet it lit a lil fire under my ass to get back in here 










more pics in the NEXT COUPLE DAYS :yes: as they start to come along more


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Sep 8 2010, 11:48 PM~18522207
> *:biggrin: thanks man
> 
> i have to give a big shout out to DLO STYLES - he hooked me up with a huge package full of his goodies
> ...


Well done! Colors pop'!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

thanks jeveries - i keep wanting to add some pinstriping on the 66 but we'll see, i gotta finish foiling and clear it first


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Nice to see you back at it bro and I'm just glad you liked everything. I cant wait to see these finished. :thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

i went and out and bought a monte kit shortly after i got your package, then i was like man i already have 2 many projects that need to be finished 

thanks again cant wait to put some of those goodies to use :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I hear ya! I'm still trying to finish my monte, and have a few projects I gotta get crackin on myself. :biggrin: 

I'm sure you will put everything I sent to good use. uffin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

well as always its been a while - but pulled out the 4 and started putting in some work


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Nov 21 2010, 04:35 AM~19123069
> *well as always its been a while - but pulled out the 4 and started putting in some work
> 
> 
> ...


builds are lookin good bro! i like the 64's guts! nica and clean! nice stripe on the dash!


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

You got bad ass rides, homie.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Looks sick bro!! Cant wait to see it done!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

N5CE WORK BRO WHAT KIND OF CLEAR DO YO USE? :cheesy:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Nov 21 2010, 11:54 AM~19123812
> *Looks sick bro!! Cant wait to see it done!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


X-2!!!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

thanks for the motivation guys :biggrin: 
it has its fk ups here and there but it feels good to get one complete :yes:
















































i didnt really plan out how to stuff those deep wheels good so ended up choping the sht out of it - but i dont care its just for the shelf anyway


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Nov 25 2010, 04:02 PM~19162827
> *thanks for the motivation guys :biggrin:
> it has its fk ups here and there but it feels good to get one complete :yes:
> 
> ...




It turned out Great bro!! Glad to see you back at it! :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Nov 25 2010, 03:02 PM~19162827
> *thanks for the motivation guys :biggrin:
> it has its fk ups here and there but it feels good to get one complete :yes:
> 
> ...


thats a sick4 great job..


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

thanks homie's its dedicated to my soon to be ex wife :cheesy: EVIL WOMAN :biggrin:


----------



## bellboi863 (Feb 17, 2010)

wat up homie i checked sum of ur work out mad painting skills keep up the good wrk hit me bac on dat hopper chassis ready to build it when u ready homie


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

well its been forever again and yesterday i was flippin through the model pages and sprayed that regal thats been sitting in primer for god knows how long 


not really thrilled with how it came out but maybe i'll try to lay down some pinstripes to not make it look so blocky :dunno:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

why not just add more patterns:dunno: looks great as is but i can see what you mean. maybe some softer patterns on top and filler (lace, ect) for the rest? all in all, looks like a good start to me:thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

hmm that might be a an idea :thumbsup:


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

nice work brother


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

stilldownivlife said:


> well its been forever again and yesterday i was flippin through the model pages and sprayed that regal thats been sitting in primer for god knows how long
> 
> 
> not really thrilled with how it came out but maybe i'll try to lay down some pinstripes to not make it look so blocky :dunno:


HELL yeah!! Throw a few more pinstripes in that bad boy!! I see room for some lace as well. BEAUTIFUL project so far!!!


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

If you don`t want it. I`ll take it J/K bro. It looking good too me


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

paint looking bro !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

thanks 4 the props guys.....yeah its been 4ever again (and still no updates on the regal) 

but............check out my stilldown.images page on fb 

http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/StillDown-images/231669306879086?sk=photos

its anything from flyers i have done, lowrider pics and logo type shit 
i used 2 do the Lowdown Creations (model of the month thing)- hit me up if thats still goin on ?









i know i havent built any models in a while but i'll be back at it before u know it 

:thumbsup: and thank you for helping support my dream of doin my thing


----------

